# fishing a spoon



## Taldea

¡Buenas tardes!

necesito ayuda para traducir esta expresión. Se trata de una técnica de pesca, pero no sé bien cómo traducirla. Copio  párrafo:

'At the nearby gorge, fishing a slow, deep, silver spoon, I quickly found myself with a bent rod as I hooked one of the countless nets and longlines...'
Traduzco: 'En las proximidades del cañón, pescando con cuchara despacio y a profundidad, me encontré rápidamente con una caña torcida cuando enganché una de las innumerables redes y palangres...'

Bueno, pescar con cuchara no es tan novedoso; lo que encuentro más raro es 'fish a spoon'... no sabía que se dijera así. O tal vez yo he malinterpretado por completo el sentido. Tampoco sé si 'a profundidad' es correcto: no me convence...

Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda. 
Saludos a todos/as!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Un silver spoon es un señuelo metálico reflectante (probablemente de aluminio pulido) que tiene la forma de una pequeña cuchara que le da un movimiento oscilante en el agua.


----------



## RebeJC

A "spoon" in a river is where a narrow channel widens, becomes deeper and, because of that, the current slows.  It's kind of a spoon-shaped area.  So, that is "fishing a spoon".


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Un silver spoon es un señuelo metálico reflectante (probablemente de aluminio pulido) que tiene la forma de una pequeña cuchara que le da un movimiento oscilante en el agua.





MrsDC said:


> A "spoon" in a river is where a narrow channel widens, becomes deeper and, because of that, the current slows.  It's kind of a spoon-shaped area.  So, that is "fishing a spoon".



¡Muchas gracias, Sprachliebhaber y MrsDC!
Yo entendía 'spoon' como tú dices, Sprachliebhaber, pero no sabía cómo traducir adecuadamente 'deep' en este caso: puse 'a profundidad', que suena fatal.
Pero tu propuesta, MrsDc, cambia totalmente el asunto y permite una traducción con sentido: no es que pesque con cuchara, es que pesca en ¿un remanso?, ¿un pozo?, ¿una poza?
Esto tendría sentido pero, entonces, ¿por qué 'silver spoon'?
Siento responder con otra pregunta pero 'silver' parece devolver a 'cuchara', ¿no? ¿O se trata de una poza 'plateada'?

Saludos a ambos! Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## RebeJC

Cuando el sol está brillando sobre el superficie del agua, se parece plateada.  Creo que es poetica...silver spoon es también un frase que quiere decir que alguien está privilegiado.  No sé que estaba pensando el autor, pero sus palabras llama a la atención un lugar quieto y casi magico y que él estaba privilegiado a estar allá.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Desconozco ese sentido de 'spoon', pero puede explicar la frase. Por lo de 'silver', sin embargo, no estoy del todo convencido. La longitud del sedal debajo del flotador determina la profundidad del señuelo, y éste bien podría estar hondo y moverse lentamente. El silver spoon es un señuelo muy conocido y popular.


----------



## RebeJC

Estoy contigo.  Yo creo que simplemente queria decir "shiny", pero "silver" es una palabra más bonita. jaja


----------



## Taldea

MrsDC said:


> Cuando el sol está brillando sobre el superficie del agua, se parece plateada.  Creo que es poetica...silver spoon es también un frase que quiere decir que alguien está privilegiado.  No sé que estaba pensando el autor, pero sus palabras llama a la atención un lugar quieto y casi magico y que él estaba privilegiado a estar allá.





Sprachliebhaber said:


> Desconozco ese sentido de 'spoon', pero puede explicar la frase. Por lo de 'silver', sin embargo, no estoy del todo convencido. La longitud del sedal debajo del flotador determina la profundidad del señuelo, y éste bien podría estar hondo y moverse lentamente. El silver spoon es un señuelo muy conocido y popular.





MrsDC said:


> Estoy contigo.  Yo creo que simplemente queria decir "shiny", pero "silver" es una palabra más bonita. jaja




Muchas gracias de nuevo, MrsDC y Sprachliebhaber, por vuestra ayuda!
La verdad es que lo veo como Sprachliebhaber: 'spoon' da mucho juego, encaja con la frase. Pero ¡¿por qué tendría el autor que sacar a relucir -nuca mejor dicho- el término 'silver'!?, ¿para confundir? Claro que puede interpretarse como dices, MrsDC, y a lo mejor es la mejor forma de resolver esto, pero la diferencia entre ambas interpretaciones es muy grande...Pero hasta yo -sí, ya sé que no es mucho decir cuando se trata de traducir del inglés- pienso en pesca a cuchara cuando leo 'silver spoon'. ¿Está jugando el autor con las palabras?, ¿por qué juega, si este es un libro de divulgación, no de poesía?
Por otra parte, 'silver' guarda más relación con el reflejo de la luna... no con el sol, pero el texto no incluye referencia al momento del día en que están pescando... Por otra parte, el texto empieza con la referencia al lugar de la pesca:



Taldea said:


> At the nearby gorge, fishing a slow, deep, silver spoon



puede, entonces, que la segunda parte ampliara el contenido de la primera...

No sé... he copiado ambas posibles traducciones y decidiré más adelante, en el contexto de la traducción completa, a ver si entonces alguna parece más pertinente que otra. Por cierto! ¿creéis que intentaría pescar con cucharilla un pez gato gigante del Mekong?, ¿os da na pista el tipo de presa buscado?

Mil gracias de nuevo por vuestro tiempo y tanta paciencia. 
Saludos, MrsDC y  Sprachliebhaber!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En principio yo entiendo lo mismo que Sprach. Nunca me crucé con la acepción de *spoon* que propone MrsDC, y la verdad es que si busco en San Google tampoco puedo encontrar nada, salvo multitud de referencias al Spoon River que es un río de USA.
Por la similitud en su descripción, me recuerda a lo que se conoce como un *pool* de un río.
La verdad es que me deja desconcertado...


----------



## Taldea

MrsDC said:


> A "spoon" in a river is where a narrow channel widens, becomes deeper and, because of that, the current slows.  It's kind of a spoon-shaped area.  So, that is "fishing a spoon".





Hakuna Matata said:


> En principio yo entiendo lo mismo que Sprach. Nunca me crucé con la acepción de *spoon* que propone MrsDC, y la verdad es que si busco en San Google tampoco puedo encontrar nada, salvo multitud de referencias al Spoon River que es un río de USA.
> Por la similitud en su descripción, me recuerda a lo que se conoce como un *pool* de un río.
> La verdad es que me deja desconcertado...



¡Muchas gracias, Hakuna! Me queda claro. 
MrsDC, ¿podías decirnos si hay algún sitio donde podamos encontrar la acepción del término 'spoon' que propones? Yo tampoco lo encuentro y, te lo digo en serio, me encantaría, porque resuelve muy bien la frase...

Saludos a los dos! Muchas gracias, una vez más, por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## RebeJC

So, when in doubt, Google.  I had heard my dad, who loves fishing, refer to a spoon in a river many times.  Therefore, I assumed this is what the author was referring to.  Today I learned something new!  Check out this link.  It makes the rest of the passage you are reading make complete sense!  Sorry for the misdirection!!!  Spoons - Freshwater Sportfishing


----------



## Taldea

MrsDC said:


> So, when in doubt, Google.  I had heard my dad, who loves fishing, refer to a spoon in a river many times.  Therefore, I assumed this is what the author was referring to.  Today I learned something new!  Check out this link.  It makes the rest of the passage you are reading make complete sense!  Sorry for the misdirection!!!  Spoons - Freshwater Sportfishing



Muchas gracias, MrsDC! Yo creo que aún me quedo con la duda, porque verdaderamente el uso del término, tal como lo propones, e muy gráfico, muy bonito. Pero me quedaré con la cuchara de pescar, ya has visto lo que dice St. Google.
Gracias por el link: lo de las cucharas lo conozco bastante, teniendo en cuenta que no pesco, pero no sabía nada acerca del uso de la conveniencia de usar cucharas de diferentes colores según el clima... ¡qué descubrimiento! ni tampoco sobre las diferentes clases de cuchara en función del tipo de pesca que vayas a hacer... 
No tienes que disculparte. En el foro aprendo mucho con vuestra ayuda: cada propuesta suele dar paso a otra y es la forma de encontrar la mejor y, de paso, de comprender las cosas.
Saludos y muchas gracias, MrsDC!


----------

